# Filipino Silat



## Karl (Jul 11, 2006)

It would be intersting to listen more from guys who share a common interest in Filipino Silat, like traditional Filipino Silat (or Silat-Kuntaw), or Filipino Silat .
Whats the difference between Filipino Silat and the Silat from Indonesia or Malaysia, Brunei?
Is also structured , do they have Djurus??
And whats about Silat Saudara Yakan style from Basilan, does someone train under Guru Hadji Yasser Tanadjalan???
Does someone knows more about his style of silat?
Thanks and regards
Karl


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2006)

Mod Note:
 - Title corrected.
Palusut MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 11, 2006)

Karl,

I have had the pleasure of studying both FMA and Indonesian Silat and had exposure to "Filipino Silat" through some instructors.  I would say that each style of Silat is unique in it's particular array of techniques but certainly share a common practicality and applicability.  My expereince is that Indonesian Silat focuses on empty hand techniques first and then adds weapons in later on, utilizing the core movements developed with the earlier training.  FMA Silat takes the opposite approach, teaching the weapons component first and then adding in empty hand applications afterwards.

What they do share though is a sophisticated understanding of body mechanics and leverage and an emphasis on speed and effectiveness.  I think studying the many styles of Silat is very enriching for the practicioner and equips you with a very impressive arsenal of tools and techniques.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Rocky (Jul 11, 2006)

Karl,

The Filipino arts of Palis Palis and Crossada Demano or basically Filipino forms of Silat.

Both are close quarter, my very limited understanding of Indonesian Silat is in the form of Pejak Silat Buti Nigara, but I am in no means and expert in Pentjak......I can tell you this the entering and swipe blocking of Palis Palis is amazingly simular to Penjak, the foot work is somewhat simular with the ephesis being on taking your oponents corner all the time. Most all counter and closing attacks are double strikes with very tight tight elbows again simular to Pentjak, with lots of fine tune  striking.


 Crossada is simular in that it is qlose quarters with lots of jaming and primarily using lots of cross facing and upward elbow striking the foot work is loose not near as ridgid as Palis Palis with lots of short tight kicks.


Rocky


----------



## Karl (Jul 13, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> I have had the pleasure of studying both FMA and Indonesian Silat and had exposure to "Filipino Silat" through some instructors. I would say that each style of Silat is unique in it's particular array of techniques but certainly share a common practicality and applicability. My expereince is that Indonesian Silat focuses on empty hand techniques first and then adds weapons in later on, utilizing the core movements developed with the earlier training. FMA Silat takes the opposite approach, teaching the weapons component first and then adding in empty hand applications afterwards.
> 
> ...


 
Rob

where di you train and with whom if I may ask???
what style of Filipino Silat Did you learn and was it more directly and combative oriented or did you leanr more the so called sport silat?
---------
Rocky

Is Palis palis  a FMA from Mindanao, If im not wrong Master Greg Alland has a video showing a bit of it??
best regards
karl


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 13, 2006)

Karl said:
			
		

> Rob
> 
> where di you train and with whom if I may ask???
> what style of Filipino Silat Did you learn and was it more directly and combative oriented or did you leanr more the so called sport silat?


 
Karl I was introducted to Silat through an Instructor under Danny Inosanto so it was what he calls MaPhiLindo Silat, essentially a combination of several styles heavily influenced by Serak.  I have subsequently attended seminars on Hari Maui with Jim Ingram, Mande Muda with Louie Lindo and Buhtinegara/Serak with Victor Dethouras as well as Inosanto Seminars for further refinement of his Silat curriculum.  All of these systems and curricuums were Combat-Oriented.

I also trained and was certified in KPS Nusantara by an Indonesian Instructor by the name of Hario Damar.  Nusantara is primarily a "sport system" in that is focuses on techniques that can be used in tournaments but it also can be used in general self-defence situations.  It does not have the sophisticated throws and takedowns of Serak though.  In addition my training partner who was born in Malaysia was also studying various systems of Silat in private sessions and he would graciously share elements he uncovered (a lot of traditional instructors would not teach outside of their family and immediate friends and never to caucasians) when we trained together and ran our Silat club back in Canada.  I did learn some Golock techniques from Guro Hario though and they are DEFINATELY combat oriented!

The Filipino Silat I have learned has usually been mixed in with the stick-fighting curriculum.  Again I started my journey with an Instructor under Guro Inosanto, Guro Inosanto himself, Louie Lindo, Gilles Jaillet (my Arnis Instructor), Guro Diony, Guro Dong, Guro Val and Guro Jason.  This has all been combat oriented and very effective.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Karl,


 I am not sure of the exact orgins of Palis Palis, most Modern Arnis people think its a handfull of techniques, when I was originally taught I was taught it as an art the encompassed a lot of empty hand, the was with Remy in the early 80's and also with a gentleman named Jose Sanchez here in Michigan, hw learned in I beleave Cebu i am not sure I was young and that stuff didn't mean much to me at the time. Crossada DeMano is pretty much the same, most people think of Crossada as a little drill rather than an art.

 It was always my impression that Palis Palis had a lot of indonisian influence this is only my impression, if you saw it as I do it you would probabbly think the same.


Rocky


----------



## Karl (Jul 14, 2006)

Rob

thanks for your explanation and nice for you to have so many good teachers....

Rock

I made a mistake and what I saw was not Palis Palis......
Who knows how many more styles are there that have a Silat influence...
regards
Karl


----------

